# Hecht als Bestandsregulator



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Ich habe das selbe Probleme wie so viele hier im Forum.
Beim Errichten meines Tümpels habe ich in meinem Übereifer von einem Arbeitskollegen ein paar Goldfische geschenkt bekommen. Dazu habe ich noch zwei Kois, einen Stör und einige __ Silberkarpfen eingesetzt.

Im ersten Jahr war die Freude bei mir riesig, als sich erwartungsgemäß üppiger Nachwuchs einstellte. Schon beim ersten Wurf zählte ich einige Duzend Goldfische. Dieses Spielchen wiederholte sich nun schon mehrmals. Meine Pfütze gleicht nun schon eher einem Ameisenhaufen als einem Teich.  :cry: 

Auf Empfehlung meines Zoohändlers hab ich mir vor zwei Monaten zur Brutregulation zwei Zwergwelse eingesetzt. Am Wochenende sind jedoch zu meinem Entsetzen schon wieder die ersten Goldfischschwärme aufgetaucht. Entweder laichen die Goldfische mehr als die Welse fressen oder vielleicht fressen sie ja das normale Fischfutter.   

Es ist mir jetzt einfach zu dumm geworden.
Ich möchte grundsätzlich einen naturnahen Teich mit ein paar wenigen Fischen als eine nitratüberbelastete Goldfischmonokultur in der mir die Goldfische alles was kreucht und fleucht wegfressen und wegnagen um sich dann auf's Neue weitervermehren.  :cry: 

Gestern war ich wieder beim Zoohändler und hab einen __ Hecht (20cm) ausgefasst, in der Hoffnung dass der dem regen Treiben in meinem Teich ein Ende bereitet.   

Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung ob sich der Hecht an Teichmuscheln vergreift und was mit __ Kröten, Fröschen und Kaulquappen ist?

Ich hab nämlich auch ein paar Teichmuscheln und eine sehr muntere Population an Erdkröten im Teich, deren Kaulquappen die Metamorphose bereits hinter sich haben und als kleine Minifrösche zur allgemeinen Belustigung in der Gegen herumhoppeln.

Vielleicht hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit einem Hecht.

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

*hi Gernot,*

hi gernot,

einen __ hecht hast du reingesetzt? Ich hatte mal einen kleinen __ Barsch von 25cm, der hat fische bis 10cm gefressen. Der hecht wird schnell groß, bald ist er allein und hat hunger. die einfachste Lösung sind __ sonnenbarsche. ich habe 3, sind sehr hübsch die kleinen und fressen den leich der anderen auf. Es sind aber wohl alles Jungs oder Mädchen, sonst hat man ja gleich wieder das gleiche prob. wie bei den goldis.

gruß koi-nb

ps. bild von sonnenbarf findest du in meinem album


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gernot,

natürlich frisst ein __ Hecht alles, was ihm vor's Maul kommt. Vielleicht (kA) knackt er nicht gerade __ Muscheln, aber sonst... 

Wenn man sog. Friedfische (die gibt es nicht, Fische sind mindestens Allesfresser) im Teich hat, vergreifen die sich auch - mehr oder minder derbe - an der übrigen Fauna. Bei Raubfischen (auch bei Barschen) halten sich nur andere Fische, die schon zu gross sind, um noch gefressen zu werden.

Meine Überzeugung ist immer noch: Naturteich und Fische - das verträgt sich nicht. Über ein paar __ Moderlieschen und Bitterlinge wird man sicher diskutieren können, darüber hinaus aber macht Fischbesatz in einem naturnahen Teich keinen Sinn (so schön das auch wäre).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Richtig.

Naturteich und Fische sind zwei Dinge die nicht wirklich zusammenpassen.
Deshalb finde ich die Idee meines Zoohändlers mit dem __ Hecht den Besatz zu reduzieren schon ganz OK. Der eine oder andere Fisch wird sicher im Teich verbleiben auf jeden Fall soll sich ein natürliches Gleichgewicht einstellen. Der Teich soll die Tiere, die darin leben, selbst ernähren. 
Momentan muss ich allerdings noch zufüttern, sonst würden mir die Fische sämtliche Vegetation im Teich wegfressen. Das will ich natürlich nicht.

Das Wasser ist abgesehen von einer permanenten Trübung durch das Bodensubstrat in Ordnung, weil ich es dank eigener Quelle teilweise regelmäßig ersetze.

Zurück zum Hecht:
Kann es sein dass er auch in einen Blutrausch verfällt und aus Lust zu morden beginnt?

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gernot,

du meinst so nach dem Motto "Ein __ Hecht sieht rot" ?

Wohl kaum. Der Hecht wird genüsslich den Teich leer fressen und schnell wachsen. Dann wird er wohl verhungern. In einen kleineren Teich kann meiner Meinung nach ein biologisches Gleichgewicht in Bezug auf Friedfisch/Raubfischpopulation nicht entstehen.

Da der Hecht ja nun mal drin ist, würde ich warten, bis er seine Arbeit erledigt hat und ihn dann aussetzten. Es ist ja ein heimischer Fisch.
Dannach ist dein Teich fischrei und funktioniert.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Ein Naturteich kann mit fischen besetzt werden,allerdings muss das Räuber -Beute verhältnis stimmen.Die Raubfisch dürfen sich aber nicht fortpflanzen und nicht ins unermessliche wachsen sonst werden zu viele Beutefische gefressen und der Teich ist ihrgendwann leer.

Ein __ Hecht würde zu schnell wachsen bzw. zu groß werden.Ein einzelner __ Barsch wäre aber zu wenig.Wären es aber mehrere würden sie sich fortpflanzen und du hast ein Barschteich.

Aale könnten sich im Süßwasser nicht fortpflanzen und würden die brut und den Laich vertilgen.Wenn sie groß genug sind gehen sie auch an "kleine" Fische.ausserdem würden sie nicht direkt verhungern weil sie auch Kleintiere fressen.Ein hecht kann das aufgrund seiner Maulform nicht.Kleine Aale sind aber kleintierfresser und aale mit 50 cm und mehr wirst du warscheinlich nicht kriegen........ d.h. auch keine lösung

Sonnenbarshce würden sich auch zu sehr vermehren......

Katzenwelse würden sich auch vermehren bis der Teich überquilt.......

__ Waller werden zu groß........

__ Rapfen würden sich schon viel eher eignen als __ hechte ,sind aber schwer zu beschaffen.Gleiches gilt für große __ Döbel.......

D.h.: Die perfekte Lösung gibt es nicht bzw. ist nur sehr sehr schwer zu verwirklichen weil du nicht die ausreichende Größe bestimmter Fischarten kriegst (Döbel,__ Katzenwels,__ Barsche aller art,Rapfen,__ Aal......)

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Der Zoohändler hat gemeint, wenn der __ Hecht größer als 50cm ist darf man ihn rausfangen, dann gibt er einen wunderbaren Speisefisch ab. 
Gegrillter Hecht bereichtert sicher meinen Speiseplan.  :twisted: 

Hoffentlich hab ich genügend Fische in meinem Teich, dass er diese Größe schafft.

Exklusive Nachwuchs dieses Jahres schätze ich an die 150-250 Fische. Das müßte vorerst reichen. 
 

Viele Grüße,  Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo, Gernot!

Die Idee mit dem __ Hecht ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Möglichkeit, den Goldfischbestand zu reduzieren. Außerdem finde ich das Beobachten eines Hechtes (der sich besonders an sonnigen Tagen gerne an der Oberfläche aufhält) eine sehr spannende Tätigkeit. Und wenn er dann groß genug ist..... Freiheit oder Grill(?).... Ich selbst habe den Hecht als Angler kennengelernt, paniert schmeckt er besonders gut, mittlerweile hat aber die Ehrfurcht vor diesem "Herrscher der Süßwassers" die Gaumenlust übertroffen.
Ich selbst beabsichtige in meinem entstehenden Teich keinen Fischbesatz, hätte ich jedoch einen Teich mit Fischen, keine Frage, dass ich einen Hecht dazugeben würde!
Und solange ein Hecht mit EINER Mahlzeit (__ Goldfisch) satt werden kann, vergreift er sich sicher nicht an Kaulquappen etc, er ist nämlich ziemlich faul.
Was ich nicht verstehe, warum fütterst Du?

Und wenn Du den Hecht reingibst.....
und wenn er die Goldfische reduziert hat.....
und wenn Du ihn wieder aus dem Teich gibst...
und er nicht mindestens 60 cm groß ist....
LASS IHN WEITERLEBEN!

Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Berndt.

Danke für die aufmunternden Worte.
Bei mir im Teich ist das befürchtete Gemetzel bis jetzt auch ausgeblieben. Die Goldfische sind nur etwas nervöser als vorher. Offensichtlich haben sie ihren neuen Feind bemerkt.  :? 

Das Füttern hat bei mir zwei Hintergründe:
Die Goldfische machen sich an alles ran was fressbar ist. Sie haben mir die Vegetation im Teich regelrecht abgenagen. Deshalb füttere ich in kleinen Mengen dazu, dass sie nicht ganz so gierig sind.
Zum anderen habe ich noch eine Restmenge an Fischfutter die ich nicht undbedingt kompostieren will. So werden die Appetithappen für meinen __ Hecht etwas größer.
Na dann Mahlzeit!  :twisted: 

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo, Gernot!

Vielleicht setzt Du Dich einmal mit dem Fotoapparat bewaffnet ans Ufer. __ Hechte haben meist ihren Lieblingsstandort (geschützt unter Pflanzen oder ins Wasser hängenden Zweigen). Ich freu mich schon auf ein Foto Deines kleinen Krokodils!

Viele Grüße!
Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

hallo gernot,

was sich aber in keinster weise verträgt ist deine abition naturteich und dort einen stör einsetzen - manchmal macht es echt sinn sich die gewohnheiten und eigenarten von verschiedenen fischen anzusehen-lesen, bevor man irgendetwas in sein wasser einbringt  :cry: 
z.b. ist landab und landauf bekannt das goldfische eine population an den tag legen das die chinesen vor neid erblassen.

wer sich auf die stirn schreibt NATUR (teich) zu wollen sollte zumindest versuchen NATUR in ihren wesentlichen zügen zu verstehen, ansonsten entsteht zumindest bei mir der touch von grüne fraktion wählen und 600er mercedes ohne kat fahren.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gernot,

ich habe das gleiche Problem wie Du. Doch bevor ich mir einen __ Hecht einsetze, möchte ich sicher sein, daß er nicht die __ Frösche und __ Molche wegfrisst. Weiß jemand etwas darüber ?

Ich habe neben dem vielen Nachwuchs 4 ca. 25 cm große Schubunkin im Wasser, die möchte ich retten. Sie sind aber viel zu schnell für den Kescher. Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich sie rausbekomme, habe schon alles mögliche probiert. Erst dann möchte ich mir den Hecht anschaffen.

Da ich bei den vieren weiß, wer Männlein und Weiblein ist, habe ich beschlossen sie zu trennen. Die zwei Weibchen kommen in einen anderen Teich und die Männchen dürfen bleiben. Vielleicht kommt das bei Dir auch in Frage. So hast Du einen kleinen Besatz, der auch klein bleibt. Du mußt Dir allerdings bzgl. des Geschlechtes sicher sein.

Viele Grüße
Claudia


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr, als die Goldis anfingen, sexsüchtig zu werden, zwei __ Sonnenbarsche gekauft.

Im letzten Jahr hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Beiden eher zu der Sorte "faule Sau" zählen. Inzwischen muß ich aber sagen, dass sie doch wohl sehr fleißig waren. Jungfische sind bei mir überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden.

Einer der __ Barsche hat zur Zeit wohl richtig Schmacht, gestern fiel er mich an, als ich an der Stelle, an der er sich befand, etwas aus dem Teich nehmen wollte. Ist schon ein interessantes Bild, wenn er sich richtig aufplustert.

Zur Zeit muß ich wegen des Futtermangels bei den Barschen aber aufpassen. Wenn ich die übrigen Fische füttere, kommen sie jetzt auch schon immer an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Jürgen.

Ich muss dir kompromisslos zustimmen.
Ich bin ein klassischer Vertreter der Sorte: Zuerst probieren, dann studieren.

Ursprünglich baute ich meinen Teich für meine 4 Pekingenten. Die hatten auch ihre wahre Freude in dem Tümpel bis der Erpel von einen Auto dahingerafft wurde.   
Die drei Entendamen beschlossen den Teich ab diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr zu besuchen, weil ihnen der Erpel für ihr tägliches Paarungsritual  :knuddel: im Teich fehlte. Snieff. (Mittlerweile bewegen sie sich in einem Radius von ca. 700m und halten sich die meiste Zeit im Bach auf. Auch einen neuen Erpel gibt's wieder - damit sind die Damen auch wieder glücklich  : )
Soweit so gut.
Ich hatte also einen Tümpel der von den __ Enten entsprechend zugerichtet wurde. Mein Arbeitskollege brachte mich auf die Idee mit den Fischen.  Ein Teich ohne Getier ist nun mal kein Teich. Von da an wurde es spannend. Die Goldfische brachten mir die Überpopulation die ich jetzt im Teich habe. Der Stör kam eher zufällig dazu, weil ihn ein Zoohändler als Bereicherung für den Bodenbereich anpries. 
Mea culpa: Wieso glaube ich jedes Wort.

Momentan habe ich selbstverständlich KEINEN Naturteich. Das wäre mit meinem Besatz widersprüchlich. Jedoch werde ich mit entsprechender Übergangszeit in den nächsten Monaten und Jahren darauf hinarbeiten.

Durch meine zwischenzeitigen Probleme wurde ich natürlich auch schlauer und hab mir entsprechende Literatur besorgt und meine Marschrichtung festgelegt.
Ergo:
Ich werde meinen Fischbesatz - mit Hilfe des Hechtes - reduzieren und den Teich eine natürliche Eigendynamik entwickeln lassen.
Auf technische Installationen werde ich verzichten, da ich über ausreichend Quellwasser verfüge und damit flexibel bin. 
Was mit den beiden Koi's und dem Stör geschieht weiss ich noch nicht, auf jeden Fall müssen die Goldfische weichen.

So viel zum Thema.

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Gernot schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Teich ohne Getier ist nun mal kein Teich.



Was sind für Dich

- __ Frösche
- __ Kröten
- Lurche
- Blindschleichen
- Ringelnattern
- __ Libellen
- __ Schnecken
- sonstige Vielfalt der __ Käfer, __ Wanzen, __ Spinnen, __ Egel und Insekten
- nebst denjenigen, die sich von diesen ernähren (z.B. Teichfledermäuse)
 

Kein Getier ? Hast Du vermutlich nur noch nicht gesehen, weil Deine Fische alles kahl fressen. Bis auf ganz (!) wenige Ausnahmen gehören Fische nicht in einen naturnahen Teich: Ein Teich ohne Fische hat eine erheblich grössere Vielfalt an Getier als ein Teich mit Fischen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo Stefan.

Danke für die Belehrungen.

In meiner Pfütze haben nur - bevor ich die Goldfische eingesetzt habe - vier ausgewachsene Peking-__ Enten *gewütet*. Ich weiss zwar nicht, ob du dir ein Bild davon machen kannst wie's aussieht wenn die ihre Spur ziehen, aber ich kann Dir versichern, wenn diese Tiere im, für Ihre Verhältnisse kleinen Tümpel ackern, überlebt weder eine Libellenlarve nocht getraut sich ein Frosch näher als 100m ans Wasser. Die Enten fressen wirklich alles was sich irgendwie bewegt bzw. verzweifelt versucht am Ufer oder im Wasser Wurzeln zu schlagen. Sie ackern so lange bis das Wasser dunkelbraun ist. Dann noch die Fäkalien. (Enten fressen und scheissen. bzw. umgekehrt). 
Trotzdem sind sie mir sehr ans Herz gewachsen und haben ihren fixen Platz bei mir zu Hause. Außerdem vernichten sie praktisch jede Nacktschnecke die sich im Garten vergreift.

Kurioserweise gehen sie seit damals, als der Erpel unters Auto kam, nicht mehr ins Wasser.

Ich habe den Teich dann später ausgepumpt, ein wenig gereinigt und versucht, wieder ein paar Pflanzen anzusiedeln. Dann kam halt die Schnapsidee mit den Goldfischen. Andernfalls hätte ich jetzt einen wunderbaren Krötenteich (__ Molche hab ich bei uns nicht beobachtet).

Grundsätzlich habe ich zum Element Wasser schon einen recht guten Zugang und kenne mich auch mit einer Vielzahl der darin und darum lebenden Tiere recht gut aus. Allerdings bin ich in Bezug auf Fische ein absoluter Laie. Daher meine stümperhaften Besiedlungsversuche.   

Ansonsten ordne ich __ Kröten, __ Frösche und andere Amphibien sowie Insekten schon zur Kategorie der Tiere ein. Danke für die Belehrung.
Ich möchte nur dass Du den Hintergrund richtig verstehst.

Soviel dazu.


Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

*Statusbericht*

Mittlerweile ist mehr als ein Monat verstrichen, dass ich den __ Hecht in meinen Tümpel gesetzt habe. Entgegen meinen Befürchtungen ist das Massaker zur Gänze ausgeblieben. Subjektiv betrachtet kommt mir vor, dass sich der Bestand bei den Goldfischen der Größe 5-10 cm schon leicht reduziert hat allerdings kann auch sein, dass sich die gejagden Tiere in tiefere Regionen des Teichs zurückgezogen haben (ich sehe nicht ganz runter). 
Die Fische halten sich jetzt in verschiedenen Revieren auf, was ich auf das Jagdverhalten des Hechts zurückführe. Der ist übrigens ein derartig fauler Zeitgenosse, der wirklich nur dann auf Jagd geht, wenn ihn der Hunger plagt. Sonst gammelt er eigentlich nur sehr träge am Grund herum und bewegt sich nicht mehr als nötig.

Ich glaube, dass die Entscheidung mit dem Hecht in meinem Fall nicht völlig falsch war, weil der Bestand schon erheblich zu hoch war. __ Sonnenbarsche hätten das auch nicht mehr geschafft. Händisch Ausfischen ist nicht mein Ding, also hab ich diesen Job an den Hecht abgetreten.

Sollte er den Teich wirklich leer fressen, fische ich ihn halt heraus, verkaufe ihn weiter (oder gebe ihn gut gewürzt auf den Grill) und freue mich über meinen Pflanzen-/Amphibienteich.
Ich bin schon neugierig.

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Apr. 2005)

Hallo, Gernot!

*Was ist aus dem  Hecht geworden?*


Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Berndt.

Der lange kalte Winter in der Steiermark hat einigen meiner Fische zugesetzt und natürlich selektiert. Die Koi sind der Kälte zum Ofer gefallen und haben die bequeme seitliche Schwimmposition eingenommen (die Krähen hatten Feiertag). Weiters haben mein __ Sterlet sowie einige Goldfische die Kälte nicht überlebt.

Ansonsten geht's im Teich recht bunt zur Sache.
Goldfische gibt's weiterhin en masse. Auch __ Silberkarpfen hab ich gesehen.
Vom __ Hecht fehlt aber jede Spur.

Gleich nach der Eisschmelze war das Wasser so klar, dass ich bis auf den Grund sehen konnte. 
Leider konnte ich den Hecht noch nicht entdecken. Vielleicht versteckt er sich in einer meiner beiden Höhlen (ich habe einen Waschbetontrog halbiert und verkehrt herum am Boden liegen) am Boden. 
Der Hecht war jedoch nicht bei den Rückenschwimmern dabei, die seitlich schwimmend an der Oberfläche trieben. Er vergammelt auch nicht am Grund. Natürlich kann aber auch sein, dass er sich zum Sterben in eine der beiden Höhlen zurückgezogen hat. 

Mit den steigenden Wassertemperaturen sind auch die Fische aktiver geworden, und wirbeln mehr Mulm auf, sodass ich nicht mehr auf den Grund sehe. 

Wahrscheinlich werde ich sein Schicksal gar nicht so schnell feststellen können. Auf jeden Fall ist das befürchtete Gemetzel ausgeblieben. 
Der Fischbestand hat sich zwar leicht reduziert wird aber mit den steigenden Temperaturen wieder zunehmen.
Goldfische vermehren sich ja bekanntlich wie die __ Fliegen.

Viele Grüße, Gernot


----------



## Marcus_H (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht als Bestandsregulator*

Hallo

erstmal möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen diesen 4 Jahre alten threat auszugraben 

Aber ich suche für meinen Gartenteich auch ein oder zwei kleine __ Hechte, oder auch ein paar echte große Flussbarsche oder zur Not einen kleinen __ Waller.

Ich würde gerne wissen wo ihr denn damals die Tiere her hattet? Finde meist nur Großzuchten die nur im Herbst und am liebsten nur in Massen liefern, hab' noch nie einen heimischen Räuber in ner Zoohandlung gesehen.

Grüße


----------



## Susan (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht als Bestandsregulator*

Ich habe einen Sonnenbarsch drin und hoffe das er das übernimmt, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Annett (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht als Bestandsregulator*

Hallo.

Ein etwas neueres und kontrovers diskutiertes Thema: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4833/?q=hecht

Ich würde von Hechten absehen.....


----------



## Christine (12. Aug. 2009)

*AW:  Hecht als Bestandsregulator*

Annett hat einen Link zu einem aktuelleren Thema gesetzt, um parallele Diskussionen zu vermeiden, machen wir erstmal zu.


----------

